# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Please take your time to read this thread and give advice.

## Frosty1992

Hello, I posted on another thread but did not get a reply.

I'm a 23 year old male who is loosing hair at a rapid rate. When I was younger, I had a thick head of hair, however when around the age of 18 this was when my hair started getting notably thinner and my hairline started to recede. 

I have tried fin before but I had a huge shed and it frightened the life out of me. I only tried it for three months. Due to this shed my hair is the worst it's ever been and this was around 9 months ago. I am getting to the stage where everything I have tried, hasn't worked. Therefore I'm willing to give Fin another go, combined with minox and a keto shampoo. This is basically my last hope, if this doesn't work I'm going to have to face my greatest fear and shave it off. Which as you all know, is a very daunting and scary prospect, especially for a 23 year old. 

I try and keep myself positive, look at the things in my life I do have. A loving girlfriend, I'm currently undertaking a degree, I have my health and a loving and supporting family behind me. However, no matter how much I try to stay positive, the happiness only seems to be short lived until I catch myself in the mirror or reflection. Once I do, I instantly become very annoyed with myself and genuinely despise the way I look. Loosing hair when you are young is one of the biggest confidence blows and I can see how many people can turn to depression because of it. 

I just have a few questions for you guys:

1. Has anyone had significant hair growth from fin, minox and keto shampoo?
2. Has anyone had any significant sides from the treatments mentioned above?
3. Is my hair too far gone to see any significant regrowth? (I will attach a picture)
4. Does anyone have any tips on how to stay positive while going through hair loss at such a young age?
5. Do you think I would benefit from a hair transplant? 

I would really appreciate any replies,

Thanks.

----------


## suarez

Hi Frosty1992 ,

I see you've had no replies as yet , so thought I'd chip in .

I've never taken any meds for hair loss , so can't really offer too much advice on this . The consensus of opinion certainly seems to be to go on Minox / Propecia , especially in view of your age .

I first of all started to lose hair in my mid 20's , many moons ago . I can still vividly recall the day like it was yesterday , so can certainly attest to the devastation felt when it happens .It sounds like you have great support behind you , so that's half the battle .

As far as an assessment of your hair , have you tried the online consultations with the recommended doctors on the forum ?

----------

